# Taffy My Fair Lady



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_And a couple on the table full shot:



















And a couple of her possible baby belly:




















_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Taffy is so sweet Spoospirit - she's one of my favs to look at! Love your girl.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Olie said:


> Taffy is so sweet Spoospirit - she's one of my favs to look at! Love your girl.


_Awwww...thanks. I just love that little girl of mine!_


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous! And you're right - beautiful eyes


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! She is beautiful. I love her color.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow! So pretty!! I can't believe she is only 10 months old. She sure looks like a big girl in her big girl hair doo. Those teats do make me think that her body believes there are pups on the way. If there are pups they are going to be drop dead georgeous and the new puppy's parents are going to be so lucky!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Taffy looks lovely! I'm looking forward to hear what the vet says, on Friday is it?


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

She looks so sweet, spoospirit...maybe you will have good news Friday...let us know.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Her skin is so black. I love it. I would say she is preggers with that tummy and those boobies.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaaawwwee Spoospirit - she is a DOLL !!!! I never knew how she looks like - somehow I missed her previous photos !!! Her color is sooo interesting - like pink gold !!!!!!! Just BEAUTIFUL girl !!!! :beauty:

If she gets a puppies - they will be so pretty - I do not know how will you ever say "goodbye" !!!! : ))


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl! I love her color! Very sweet face. Is it just the way she was standing on the table, or does she have "flat" front feet?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Very pretty girl! Looks good in a Conti too!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> She is a beautiful girl! I love her color! Very sweet face. Is it just the way she was standing on the table, or does she have "flat" front feet?


_Yeah....she was not happy about standing for me. She was tired and ready to be done. She was pushing back on her front feet and was nervous.

She was right up tight on her toes until she started her heat. Then they flattened out some. They started coming back on and we expect she will be right again after her puppies are weaned. Her are a few pics of her stacking when Dianne got home from work and a close up of her front foot.
_


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG - that is what happened to my feet during my pregnancy LMAO - now I am positive that I am a poodle in a human skin and that I was not "into breed" without a reason  I think that hormones effect allll joints - not just hips !!!! They make them more "flexible" and relaxed ! 

Well , I was out of luck "getting back" after the baby LOL My feet were size 6 before my first baby - got size to 7 after pregnancy and than EIGHT after second baby - so I just decided that was it !!!!! LMAO NO MORE BABIES for me or I would end up with size 10 :rofl:

PS: Is that "Romeo" watching her ; ) ???


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> OMG - that is what happened to my feet during my pregnancy LMAO - now I am positive that I am a poodle in a human skin and that I was not "into breed" without a reason  I think that hormones effect allll joints - not just hips !!!! They make them more "flexible" and relaxed !
> 
> Well , I was out of luck "getting back" after the baby LOL My feet were size 6 before my first baby - got size to 7 after pregnancy and than EIGHT after second baby - so I just decided that was it !!!!! LMAO NO MORE BABIES for me or I would end up with size 10 :rofl:
> 
> PS: Is that "Romeo" watching her ; ) ???


_You are just so funny, Wishpoo!! I had six children ...it's a good thing I didn't end up with size 15's!! I started at 8 1/2.

No...that is Romeo's sister, Grace. I took her home to groom today. Dianne has had a difficult week. Her husband's niece was killed in a snowmobile accident Saturday night. She was only 18 years old. We all know the family well. She works full time as well and I knew she would never be able to get to her dogs this week so I did them for her. The wake is Friday night and the funeral Saturday and she has to cook for it on top of everything else.

Romeo's turn is tomorrow so that everyone looks nice for the vet visit on Friday. He might as well go in looking proud!! LOL

_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> PS: Is that "Romeo" watching her ; ) ???


LOL... no, "Romeo" aka: Billy, was not right there. That is Grace wishing I was giving her the cheese..lol... we had just put Grace down from being stacked on the table and she wanted more of the yummy cheese! She looks dark because she is out of the flash area. That is Billy's full litter mate sister.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _You are just so funny, Wishpoo!! I had six children ...it's a good thing I didn't end up with size 15's!! I started at 8 1/2.
> 
> No...that is Romeo's sister, Grace. I took her home to groom today. Dianne has had a difficult week. Her husband's niece was killed in a snowmobile accident Saturday night. She was only 18 years old. We all know the family well. She works full time as well and I knew she would never be able to get to her dogs this week so I did them for her. The wake is Friday night and the funeral Saturday and she has to cook for it on top of everything else.
> 
> ...


Well, true to our nature, we posted the same time again.  

Yes, the next three days are going to be rough. She was a lovely, sweet girl with her whole life ahead of her. She was my husband's brother's daughter, my husband has been with his family all week helping them out, but I couldn't get time off work but the next three days are my normal days off and we will be picking up family members tomorrow (or I should say today considering it is after midnight) from the airport and being with the family. Her parents, as I am sure you can understand, are beyond devastated and I am heart broken for them. A parents worst nightmare.

So Deb has kindly groomed my guys for me so they won't be left undone for another week. I will go to the vets Friday morning with Deb since it is an early morning appointment but then will be with his family for the next few days. 

If anyone would like to add the parents and brother to my niece in their prayers, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I think Taffy's face is just stunning!

Jester's mom, I'm so sorry about your family's loss. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness : ((( - please accept my deepest and the most sincere condolences : ((. How tragic and sad .... I don't even know what to say : (((

I have 2 daughters and I can only imagine the devastation and the magnitude of the grief that will never case : (((. Absolutely the worst parent's fear : (((- I am so sorry... I am so truly sorry : (( ... I wish I could be of some real help : (((

Yes, absolutely I will keep your whole family in my prayers !!!!! Have a safe trip and take care : ((( ...


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Her skin is so black. I love it. I would say she is preggers with that tummy and those boobies.


I agree, she looks pregnant looking at her glands. And she has a gorgeous face... love her big black eyes!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Taffy is BEAUTIFUL!!
I can't wait to see her pups xDD
((if they're there o.o ))


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

MY vote is yes she is pregnant.
That belly and the nipples. I would say almost 100% she is pregnant.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> MY vote is yes she is pregnant.
> That belly and the nipples. I would say almost 100% she is pregnant.


Just a note, a bitch that goes through a false pregnancy will have nipples, their belly very often enlarges and they produce milk. The body "tells" them they are pregnant and the body goes through all the visual symptoms of pregnancy. I have had a bitch that went through all of the above AND when it was her "due date" she nested and dug at her bed and had a stuffy toy that she would take and snuggle around, pushing it into her belly and laying with it all day. AND, it had a squeaker inside of it and if she accidently made it squeak, she would whine and nuzzle it! It was rather humorous to watch.

So, even though Deb and I are pretty darn sure (as you say, almost 100% sure  )she is pregnant, the ultrasound will be the best answer.


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

I am so sorry... Please know that I am praying for your family. It is hard to watch those we love grieve the loss of a child... we lost a little grandnephew last year. I know your own grief must be so raw. I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Just a note, a bitch that goes through a false pregnancy will have nipples, their belly very often enlarges and they produce milk. The body "tells" them they are pregnant and the body goes through all the visual symptoms of pregnancy. I have had a bitch that went through all of the above AND when it was her "due date" she nested and dug at her bed and had a stuffy toy that she would take and snuggle around, pushing it into her belly and laying with it all day. AND, it had a squeaker inside of it and if she accidently made it squeak, she would whine and nuzzle it! It was rather humorous to watch.


My mom's PWD just had "puppies" the other day. She called me and said "I just wanted to let you know that Ziggy has given birth... to a large black and orange ball!" She's been mothering it for three days now.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> My mom's PWD just had "puppies" the other day. She called me and said "I just wanted to let you know that Ziggy has given birth... to a large black and orange ball!" She's been mothering it for three days now.


_
ound: I almost wet my pants!!!_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> My mom's PWD just had "puppies" the other day. She called me and said "I just wanted to let you know that Ziggy has given birth... to a large black and orange ball!" She's been mothering it for three days now.


OHHH, yeah! It has been a while... THAT was what it was.. not a stuffy toy, it was a red squeaky ball. We used to tell everyone that our dog gave birth to a bouncing baby ball!!! LOL.

Yep, that was it! So your mom's pwd did the same thing.. too funny!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for your kind words and most of all, for your prayers for my sister-in-law and brother-in-law. I was not going to mention this but since Deb did, I figured I'd explain. I just thought you'd heard enough about the unhappy things happening up here. So, thanks for the prayers!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How tragic. Your family is in my prayers as well.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is so grown up! where does the time go? She is beautiful!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow she is gorgeous. I love the shot of her with her beautiful big eyes.


----------

